# Southern Hemisphere Island~ *CLOSED*



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello Friends!

**CLOSED*
Might open again tomorrow, but it's unlikely since I want to have a break from inviting people. *

Well, I'm new to this whole inviting people to my island business, but I wanted to open my gates of my Island, Liliana and let anyone who is interested stop by. 

If you are interested, please read these rules before asking to come. If any of them are broken, you will be kicked immediately. 

*RULES:*


DO NOT trample on or steal my flowers. I have a whole bunch of red and white lilies/roses that i'm using to breed. Do not touch those either.
DO NOT be disrespectful or rude to other players if more than one player is there at the same time. 
I have Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters shops if you want to pay a visit to them and buy anything. The flowers in my shop are roses, lilies and mums. 
You are more than welcome to shake the fruit trees- I have oranges as my native fruit, but I also have some pears and peaches.
DO NOT shake any money trees if you see any. 
You are more than welcome to fish and catch bugs as well, if you are from a Northern Hemisphere island and want to see what kind of bugs/fish I have. Keep in mind, the Easter event is going on right now, so you may just end up fishing up a lot of water eggs 
Please make sure you are going to be online when requesting to come. If you're not online at the time I'm sending out dodo codes, you will miss out, and I don't want that 
I will private message you a Dodo code if you want to visit. I prefer to do it that way, rather than adding a bunch of friend codes. 
Just comment below if you want to visit! I will have my gates open for a couple of hours. 
You don't have to bring anything over, but if anyone has any white and red cosmos flowers, those would be greatly appreciated


----------



## attractivebacon (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello I am from then Northern Hemisphere and would love to visit!!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

attractivebacon said:


> Hello I am from then Northern Hemisphere and would love to visit!!



Of course! I will message you a dodo code very soon. Just about to visit someone else's island


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi id like to visit, I can bring some rose seeds for you


----------



## attractivebacon (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Of course! I will message you a dodo code very soon. Just about to visit someone else's island



Ok that is fine no need to rush! Thank you <3


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey I'm from the northern hemisphere and would love to stop by!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 3, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## locker (Apr 3, 2020)

I would like to swing by for a few!


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

Can I please come and shop and buy turnips from Daisy Mae?  I can bring hybrid cosmos!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

icyii said:


> Can I please come and shop and buy turnips from Daisy Mae?  I can bring hybrid cosmos!



What kind of hybrids? I'm mainly looking for pink


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> What kind of hybrids? I'm mainly looking for pink



I have pink! I can bring 2 pink cosmos?


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wrong thread OTL sorry!


----------



## angelcore (Apr 3, 2020)

hi may i come over too? c:


----------



## CrestFallen (Apr 3, 2020)

I’d love to visit your flower shop! I’ve been looking everywhere for those flowers!
I’m northern hemisphere, I’d love to have you over sometime if you’d like ^^ it’s always more fun with company


----------



## kakariko (Apr 3, 2020)

dont know if this is available anymore, but id love to come visit ! if not, thats okay bc theres a lot of others who wanna go too :>


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello all, I will be opening my gates and sending dodo codes in a few! Just visiting another island at the moment!


----------



## kakariko (Apr 3, 2020)

can i drop by? :>

edit i thought this was a diff thread im so sorry lmao


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 3, 2020)

May I come when you open too? I'm Froggy from Springpond : ) I can dig up a couple white and red cosmos for you! How many would you like?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

diamond is unbreakable said:


> May I come when you open too? I'm Froggy from Springpond : ) I can dig up a couple white and red cosmos for you! How many would you like?


Hi of course! Just 5 of each will do or as many as you want to bring  
Will send you a dodo code soon.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

UPDATE:

Sorry Daisy Mae wont be available. Forgot its too late in the day in my game, and I don't want to time travel back and spoil my turnips I bought. Sorry everyone!


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hi of course! Just 5 of each will do or as many as you want to bring
> Will send you a dodo code soon.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020
> ...



No worries at all, she'll be at everyone's islands tomorrow.  I'd still like to come and catch bugs/fish/shop if you're still open. I can drop by in a few minutes, just need to get showered/eat etc.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

icyii said:


> No worries at all, she'll be at everyone's islands tomorrow.  I'd still like to come and catch bugs/fish/shop if you're still open. I can drop by in a few minutes, just need to get showered/eat etc.



Ok no problem! Will send you dodo code


----------



## icyii (Apr 3, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Ok no problem! Will send you dodo code


Thank you!! How long will you be open for?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

icyii said:


> Thank you!! How long will you be open for?



Another hour or so. Depends how many more people visit


----------



## dnavp (Apr 3, 2020)

I would like to visit. Would you mind messaging me the dodo code if you are still open?


----------



## Oshacruz311 (Apr 3, 2020)

Oh I would like to visit and see a southern H
Island, sounds exotic!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 3, 2020)

*CLOSED*

Sorry everyone i need to jump offline for a bit. But I will reopen in a couple of hours!

Thanks for everyone who stopped by and followed the rules. Makes this so much easier and fun


----------



## Emmitouflee (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi! If you do come back, I'd love to come visit. I'm super new so I don't have much to offer but I can bring bells


----------



## Azzy (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd love to visit when/if you open again =33


----------



## intestines (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd love to come after my meeting is finished


----------



## Marjet (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi there! If you reopen again I'd loooove to join. c:


----------



## Rhythrin (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd love to join too if/when you open up again =]


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

BUMP!

Open again today for a little bit, feel free to drop by. Have new stuff in my shops for you to buy.
I will message you the new dodo code if you are interested


----------



## Sammr (Apr 4, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Open again today for a little bit, feel free to drop by. Have new stuff in my shops for you to buy.
> I will message you the new dodo code if you are interested



I would LOVE TO COME!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sammr said:


> I would LOVE TO COME!


Sure! Will message you the dodo code. Please make sure you read the rules before coming


----------



## Lankea (Apr 4, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## SirFireFox (Apr 4, 2020)

I would like to visit your Island I’m from northern hemisphere would be awesome


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lankea said:


> I would like to come!



OK, sending dodo code! Make sure to read the rules before coming!


----------



## Squiddles (Apr 4, 2020)

I would love to come visit!! <3


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 4, 2020)

hi ! id love to visit :O!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

RULES- PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU READ...

DO NOT trample on or steal my flowers. I have a whole bunch of red and white lilies/roses that i'm using to breed. Do not touch those either.
DO NOT be disrespectful or rude to other players if more than one player is there at the same time.
I have Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters shops if you want to pay a visit to them and buy anything. The flowers in my shop are roses, lilies and mums.
You are more than welcome to shake the fruit trees- I have oranges as my native fruit, but I also have some pears and peaches.
DO NOT shake any money trees if you see any.
You are more than welcome to fish and catch bugs as well, if you are from a Northern Hemisphere island and want to see what kind of bugs/fish I have. Keep in mind, the Easter event is going on right now, so you may just end up fishing up a lot of water eggs.
Just to remind everyone on the rules. If any of these are broken, you will be kicked.


----------



## squidney (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello! May I visit ^.^ I should have some cosmos I can bring over!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

squidney said:


> Hello! May I visit ^.^ I should have some cosmos I can bring over!


Sure! Will message you dodo code soon! Please read rules before coming. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

*FULL**

*Not taking anymore people at the moment, Island is full. Will send out dodo codes once some people have left!*


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 4, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> RULES- PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU READ...
> 
> DO NOT trample on or steal my flowers. I have a whole bunch of red and white lilies/roses that i'm using to breed. Do not touch those either.
> DO NOT be disrespectful or rude to other players if more than one player is there at the same time.
> ...


I would love to visit . I am looking for lilies and mums in the shop.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> I would love to visit . I am looking for lilies and mums in the shop.



Sure! Will send out dodo code soon!


----------



## dolphinssmile2 (Apr 4, 2020)

I would love to visit your island.


----------



## sigh (Apr 4, 2020)

hey, i'd love to stop by and shop, buy some lilies, maybe check out some bugs and fish if that's alright!!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

Sulky said:


> hey, i'd love to stop by and shop, buy some lilies, maybe check out some bugs and fish if that's alright!!



Yes of course! Messaging you the dodo code now


----------



## SirFireFox (Apr 4, 2020)

You had a DC I was done, didn’t get to thank you properly so thanks for letting me come over.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

I


SirFireFox said:


> You had a DC I was done, didn’t get to thank you properly so thanks for letting me come over.



It's no problem! Hope you enjoy your new items/fish and bugs


----------



## icypurr (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come over to buy some flower seeds and fish a little if you're still open.  I can bring red, white and pink windflowers if you need?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2020)

icypurr said:


> Hi, I'd like to come over to buy some flower seeds and fish a little if you're still open.  I can bring red, white and pink windflowers if you need?


Hello yes of course! You will be the last person, will message you dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

**CLOSED**
*
Closed until further notice!

Might open again later, but if not will open again tomorrow!
*
*Thanks to everyone who stopped by, followed the rules and was really friendly *


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

*BUMP*

*Open again today!

New stuff in shops and Saharah is also on my island!*

*Please make sure to read the rules before asking to visit. *


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 5, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I come visit again? Would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

Lankea said:


> Can I come visit again? Would greatly appreciate it!



Sure! Sending you the dodo code now


----------



## Crystalism (Apr 5, 2020)

Can I join? :3


----------



## Kateychan (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey! I’m from Europe I’d love to join and make friends I’m kinda new to the game but I wanna make friends that I can play with


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 5, 2020)

I’d like to visit too if there’s still time! Always up for more shopping. (I’m from north, so maybe I can catch something new too!)


----------



## Edge (Apr 5, 2020)

May I visit? I have some cosmo seeds.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

Crystalism said:


> Can I join? :3





Kateychan said:


> Hey! I’m from Europe I’d love to join and make friends I’m kinda new to the game but I wanna make friends that I can play with



Yes! Sending you both the dodo codes 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Rinpane said:


> I’d like to visit too if there’s still time! Always up for more shopping. (I’m from north, so maybe I can catch something new too!)





Edge said:


> May I visit? I have some cosmo seeds.



Sure! Sending you both the dodo code!


----------



## Alcyone14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hii I would like to visit if you have room


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello, I'm from the Northern Hemisphere, I would like to visit


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd like to stop by if you're open now


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

Alcyone14 said:


> Hii I would like to visit if you have room ☺





Toebeancat said:


> Hello, I'm from the Northern Hemisphere, I would like to visit





Dufontee said:


> I'd like to stop by if you're open now



Hello! You can all visit soon, too full atm 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

**FULL**
*
Currently not giving out dodo codes because I am full!
*
*Will update when there is space.*


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello,
sent you a pm. Would love to join once there is room!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

*Got spaces open now, but I'm only staying open for another half an hour or so. Need to close so I can work on my island *


----------



## Clairem02 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi have you got any spaces open?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2020)

Clairem02 said:


> Hi have you got any spaces open?



Hello, sorry I'm closed for the day now.

But come back same time tomorrow if you're still interested I will be open again!


----------



## Clairem02 (Apr 5, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hello, sorry I'm closed for the day now.
> 
> But come back same time tomorrow if you're still interested I will be open again!


No problem thank you!


----------



## Thamosii (Apr 6, 2020)

Posting now so I hopefully don't forget again! Would love to come catch bugs/fish when you're open. 

Didn't forget, just too tired  Hopefully I'll be awake enough to visit sometime soon, though!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2020)

*BUMP!*
*
Open today- Kicks is here!
Please try not to shake the fruit trees today.*
*You will get a PM with the dodo code to visit *


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2020)

Could I drop by please?


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit if your gates are still open, to catch some fish and bugs. Thank you so much for hosting!


----------



## knv924 (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I stop by?  I can bring white and red cosmos! I have cherries as my native fruit so if you want those I can bring them!


----------



## Sammr (Apr 6, 2020)

Would love to come if you have room?!


----------



## griseldablossom (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! Could I stop by? c:


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 6, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> Well, I'm new to this whole inviting people to my island business, but I wanted to open my gates of my Island, Liliana and let anyone who is interested stop by.
> 
> ...


I would love to come over please.


----------



## Restin (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello from the north! Would love to visit if/when it’s available. Thanks and best regards


----------



## Kam! (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey!
I'd love to visit!
Learning how to play the game. This is my first Animal Crossing. Loving it, but don't have friends who play it !
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2020)

Restin said:


> Hello from the north! Would love to visit if/when it’s available. Thanks and best regards





Kam! said:


> Hey!
> I'd love to visit!
> Learning how to play the game. This is my first Animal Crossing. Loving it, but don't have friends who play it !
> Thanks a lot in advance



Hello, I'm taking a break at the moment but when I reopen in an hour or so I will PM you guys my dodo code


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hiii, can i visit?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2020)

**STILL OPEN, BUT ON A BREAK**
*
I have been playing all afternoon and I need a break 
Im keeping this thread open, so if anyone is keen leave a message here and when I come back in an hour or so I will send you a dodo code.
*
*Thanks to everyone who has stopped by so far! You have all been wonderful. *

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



P4ND0LF0 said:


> Hiii, can i visit?



You sure can once I come back in around an hour!


----------



## addiebear (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello! I would really love to visit!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit whenever you open up again!


----------



## icyii (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit today whenever you're open again!


----------



## Madxff (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to visit and bring some with cosmos and apples.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 7, 2020)

*Sending out dodo codes now  If you don't get one, it will be because I'm full, so please be patient.*


----------



## icyii (Apr 7, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> *Sending out dodo codes now  If you don't get one, it will be because I'm full, so please be patient.*



Thank you! Will keep a look out for your message


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 7, 2020)

when there is a spot available, could I come over?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 7, 2020)

kaitiekins141 said:


> when there is a spot available, could I come over?



Sure, keep an eye on your messages for a dodo code


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Apr 7, 2020)

ok thank you! I'll just pop over quick and buy seeds! ill leave a tip by the airport!


----------



## Pandora_Heart (Apr 7, 2020)

Once you have a free spot, may I visit?

I can bring you every fruit but apples, and some mums, pansy and cosmos in various colours?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Pandora_Heart said:


> Once you have a free spot, may I visit?



Sending you a code now


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I visit when a spot opens up?


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

Id like to visit :>


----------



## addiebear (Apr 7, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> *Sending out dodo codes now  If you don't get one, it will be because I'm full, so please be patient.*



Thanks! Will be keeping a lookout


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 7, 2020)

*New Rule: 10 mins for each group of people- I will probably invite at least 3-4 people at a time. *

*This just makes it easier for me to keep track of everyone. <3*


----------



## Master Mage (Apr 7, 2020)

Could I visit your island?


----------

